# OEM Nav Radio Wiring



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone with a Helms manual willing to help out?


----------



## Commissar (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't help you, but where did you find that at? I am planning the purchase of my cruise and finding an eco with a 6 spd and nav is showing to be nearly impossible. Thinking of adding on afterwards if it is cost effective.


----------

